# Jose Prendes in the (haunted) hiz-ouse!



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all,

My name is Jose. I am a filmmaker living in Southern Cali, and I have been a Halloween addict since I was born. I love the month of October so much, I got married in it and I seek out ways to live Halloween throughout the year.

If you guys are interested, I run a horror and exploitation movie review site called: StrictlySplatter.com. I'm not spamming, just mentioning it so you can have an idea what I do when not on here! :googly:

This will be my 2nd year with an actual yard to haunt so I am looking forward to this 2009 season. My daughter will be almost 2, so it will be even more special this years because it will be her first ever trick or treat! (which means candy for mommy and daddy!...Parenthood has some sweet perks. Who says we have to give up Halloween!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jose!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome Jose. Looking forward to seeing what you create for your haunt. I am sure you must have some great ideas to share with all of us. And we are all about sharing. I also hope you find lots of cool stuff here to enjoy.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Que onda Jose?! Hello and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Mucho Gusto, and Welcome to the party!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome! :jol:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Jose!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, Jose.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lots of nice folks on here.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to a great forum, Jose!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

late to chime in, but welcome!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Always nice to claim another soul!!! I mean welcome Jose!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hi Jose!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like Johnny Thunder has some movie trivia competition.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome Jose - 1031-24/7!


----------

